# "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?



## Fox (8. April 2005)

Hallo leute,
im Blinker oder verschiedenen anderen Angelzeitschriften liest man wenn es ums Friedfischangeln geht, immer öfter von anglern die von anfüttern "vor" dem angeln reden!#t
Welcher Zeitabstand ist damit vor dem richtigen Angeln gemeint??


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Meist reicht es schon einige Tage zu Füttern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ChristophL (8. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Ich würde 12 Stunden vorher füttern, also abends wenn du morgens angeln willst.

Wichtig: Grosse und kleine Partikel reinmischen, damit was für die grösseren übrig bleibt !

Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren, ist aber nicht notwenig. 
Letztlich gibts dazu nur eine  Weisheit: Wenn du jeden morgen und abend einen Platz anfütterst, dann werden dort mehr Fische sein - als wenn du es nur ab und an machst.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## DerStipper (9. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

HÄH Bahnhof 
davon hab ich noch nie gehört meist Fütter man beim Stippen etc. an bevor man die Montage das erste mal beködert ins Wasser lässt. Ich denke mal das ist gemeint. Was anaderes kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Frage aber morgen oder so mal einen von unseren Altanglern ob er was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Ralle76 (9. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Beim Anfüttern geht es um die Gewöhnung des Fisches an einen Futterplatz (langfristig) oder um das Anlocken an den Angelplatz (kurzfristig).
Bsp.: Stellen, an denen Ömchen regelmäßig Enten füttern, werden auch gern von Friedfischen aufgesucht, da hier für sie auch einiges zu holen ist.
Besonders beim Karpfenanglen wird gern langfristig angefüttert, um die Fische an den Platz zu holen.
Anfüttern während des Angelns soll die Fische am Platz halten und an den Hakenköder gewöhnen.


----------



## DerSchneider (9. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

|good: 

zum zeitraum: das können bei "Carp profs" auch schnell zwei wochen vor dem angeln weden#d 
Falls du beim wettangeln mit machst ist das langfristige füttern allerdings verboten!!!


----------



## Erik90 (9. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Hallo,
Ich denke es ist das anfüttern gemeint kurz bevor deine Montage ins Wasser kommt!
aber vielleicht kannst du deine Frage ein bissl genauer stellen!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Angler505 (9. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

*Hallo,*
das Füttern in meist ruhigem Wasser ( am besten im Stillwasser ) über eine längere Zeit ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Es ermöglicht Dir  den Fisch an den Platz soweit an deine Köder ein wenig zu gewöhnen. So kenne ich recht viele Angler die in Weihern oder Seen sich einen langfristigen Futterplatz anlegen. Kurz Sie halten den Platz unter Futter. Üblich in unserer Region ist dafür Mais oder gekochte Kartoffeln durch diese Köder lockst du dann auch grössere Fische auf Dauer an, da bei diesen Ködern nicht die Kleinfische alles putzen bevor die grösseren den Platz entdecken können.

Im Fießwasser ist diese Art meist eine recht teuere Angelegenheit da hier mit sehr viel grösseren Mengen gearbeitet werden muß. In den Stillgewässern reicht meist ein oder zwei Hände Partiekel, die du möglichst zu der Zeit dann auch füttern solltest, zu der du dann auch zum Fischen dort sein willst. Du kannst die Fische ähnlich wie einen Hund dran gewöhnen da zu bestimmeten Zeiten Futter kommt , zu diesen stellen sich dann auch die Fische ein.

Zu Fließgewässern nochmals ein paar Worte hier hast du den gleichen Effekt in den Bereichen wo Einläufe ( Zuflüsse ) in den eigendlichen Fluss hinein fließen.

( Als Beispiel _ Bereich Mosel / Karden  der alte Einlauf der Kläranlage ist ein solcher Platz, nährstoffreicher Zulauf, da kannst du dann die Sch... Rotaugen fangen ).

Zum anderen kannst du natürlich den gleichen Effekt erzielen wenn du über einen gewisse Zeit einen bestimmten Angelplatz mit Futter versorgst.
Wenn du die Ergebnislisten von Fischen verfolgst die an meheren Tagen auf der gleichen Strecke stattfinden wirst du sehen das an den Tagen zwei , drei  u.s.w. meist höhere Einzelergebnisse erzielt werden als am ersten Tagen ( Vorraussetzung natürlich das unser Wetter auch mitspielt und ein grösserer Fischbestand vorhanden ist ).

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Für uns Carper auch sehr wichtig um Fische nach der Saisonpause wieder an Boilies zu gewöhnen - die sind eben doch etwas "unnatürlicher" als ne Brotflocke oder ne Maiskette. Haben die Fische ein paar Boilies über ein paar Tage gefressen, verlieren sie die Scheu vor dem Köder.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

hallo habe  jetzt auch  mal  ne frage weil es  passt nur  eben zum gegen teiligen fisch  weil ich habe  gehört das beim waller fischen  vor  füttern auch  bessser sei oky der köder  is  ja  kein ding will  nur  eure meinug wissen oky  es  sinn macht.?

un zum fried  fisch  fischen  so  kann ich  mit 2 tage  vorfüttern immmer  gute ergebnisse vor weissen ich mache eben einen schönen mix aus kleinen-mittelgrossen-un grossen Partikel eben aber in einen guten verhältnisses un so  fängste dann schönn gute friedfische ps.ich   mache auch immer einen kleinen aroma an teil von mossella rein  es  lockt super


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*



> beim waller fischen vor füttern auch bessser sei


Gerade größere Waller sind "faule Hunde", die sich gut anfüttern lassen. Allerdings sollte man dazu einen Fressplatz oder Unterstand kennen, man kann Waller kaum an einen Platz locken, wenn er nicht auf seiner Route liegt. 
Bei Firedfischen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mehr bringen kann wenn man nicht füttert - allerdings nicht mehr an Fisch sondern mehr an Fischgröße.
Füttert man, muss man sich halt zuerst durch die Kleinen angeln, bis man (vielleicht) die Größeren erwischt, sucht man sich Fressplätze kann man ohne Füttern mit  zwar weniger  aber größeren Fischen rechnen, da weniger Wirbel unter Wasser ist und so die Größeren erst die Chance haben auch an den Köäder zu kommen.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

danke  dir  kenne einen waller stand ort  un es  is ein grosser weil hab den mal fressen  hat ente gefressen also is  schon ein schöner also danke dr  noch mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Dann würde ich mit nicht zu kleinen, halbierten oder geviertelten Fischen anfüttern. Nicht zu viel, aber dafür regelmässig (alle 2 - 3 Tage so ca. 1 -2 Pfund Fisch zerschnippelt), und das so 3 - 4 Wochen.
Und dann mit großen Fetzen oder halbiertem Köfi angeln.


----------



## Robin90 (12. April 2005)

*AW: "Vor" dem Angeln anfüttern!?!?*

Ich denke es ist gar nicht so schlecht vor dem Stippen zu Füttern weil man so die Fische etwas mehr anzieht als wenn nur eine oder zwei maden durch das wasser fliesen!Man sollte allerdings nicht so viel füttern weil man die fische ja anlocken will und nicht satt machen oder wie seht ihr das?


----------

